# Maximpep Log/ peptides+clen+t3



## cottonmouth (Apr 24, 2013)

I was chosen to run a log for maximpep, This will be the subjects first time dealing with peptides other than melanotan 2. 

A little about the subject, pretty lean I would say 8% is close, recomping at the moment, looking to do a show in the future, clean diet, running test/eq.

The subject will be running cjc 1295 with out dac and ghrp-2 at 100mcg twice a day, and thinking of raising the ghrp-2 dose.. Either am/pm or post workout/pm dosing. 

Also running t3 at 35mcg/day for now, switching from another sponsor to maximpep. And starting the clen at 40mcg/day. The subject is very sensitive to stimulants, last time it ran clen the max dose was 40mcg twice a day. 

So far Im very impressed with the speed of the delivery. Faster then I could get supplies for making bw delivered,I put the order on the same day. Everything was wrapped up leaving no real chance for anything to break. Looks very professional, nice labels. I liked the fact that the t3/clen bottles have droppers but then I was also supplied with oral syringes, it makes it that much easier.

First days experience, The t3(35mcg) feels accurately dosed, sweating/shaking from the clen(40mcg) especially during my workout. I know the hunger reaction is supposed to be less pronounced with ghrp-2 but the subject did still get a pretty damn hungry 30 minutes after the pin. (100mcg of each cjc/ghrp-2).


----------



## Z82 (Apr 24, 2013)

Subbed

My subject gets extremely hungry off ghrp 2 more so than 6. The hunger was too much and followed with be very tired directly after eating.


----------



## cottonmouth (Apr 24, 2013)

^^ ya having never tried either I wasn't really expecting anything from the ghrp2 in terms of hunger, but I would say 30-40 minutes afterwards I was more than a little but hungry, almost insatiable. After eating my normal amount I didn't feel full at all, and was still hungry. If there is more of an effect from ghrp6 I will definitly be incorporating it into my next bulk. lol


----------



## lilgumby (Apr 24, 2013)

Z82 said:


> Subbed
> 
> My subject gets extremely hungry off ghrp 2 more so than 6. The hunger was too much and followed with be very tired directly after eating.




man i feel like i can eat and eat and eat more off grhp 2 . holy crap i eat and a bit later im hungry again . Im two or three weeks into but going to continue and try to keep my macro where they are supposed to be . If i cant keep the hunger away im going to have to drop it till my bulk cycle . Ive read after a few week it can settle down , i hope lol


----------



## Z82 (Apr 25, 2013)

my subject had less hunger on ghrp 6, which might be the same for your rats, and yes after a week it will calm a little but not much...lol


----------



## cottonmouth (Apr 25, 2013)

The dose last night made me extremely hungry, I had a huge pre-bed shake. Which was right around 1100 calories. I never like to go to bed hungry, lol. I felt physically full but I still had the urge to eat more, but it subsided after a bit. This morning my muscles looked very full,,   The morning dose didnt cause anywhere near the same amount of hunger, so hopefully its tapering down a bit. 

The clen is hard to get used to again, I have to up my water intake a bit so I dont get any headaches.


----------



## lilgumby (Apr 25, 2013)

You taking tuarine also with the clen ? I also read and am using it in my research huperzine A . It supposed to help the peptides in some way , i forget right now lol . But i read it in quite a few logs and its cheap so why not


----------



## cottonmouth (Apr 26, 2013)

lilgumby said:


> You taking tuarine also with the clen ? I also read and am using it in my research huperzine A . It supposed to help the peptides in some way , i forget right now lol . But i read it in quite a few logs and its cheap so why not



Yes, The subject takes about 2-3g a day. And that sounds interesting, have to look into that.


----------



## cottonmouth (Apr 26, 2013)

Alright so the hunger has died down a bit but it is still there post inject. I would say the subjects muscles look slightly fuller in the mornings, maybe from the increase in calories, Going to bump up the clen dose from 40mcg once daily to a total of 60mcg split into two doses, while keeping the t3 at 35mcg/day. 

Vein are definitely starting to pop out more and more from the clen,, which is always nice. And I would say that the subject had better than average sleep last night.


----------



## cottonmouth (Apr 28, 2013)

the subjects weight last night was 219, so that is a loss of around 1.5lbs. . A tad bit more veins are showing in the arms, starting ot get them wrapping around the back of the tri. Veins that usually are only out when training are out most of the day. But it feel like the subject is holding a bit a water, which is strange.


----------



## cottonmouth (Apr 28, 2013)

I noticed that as of last night and this morning pin that the subject started to get rather hot and sweat about 15-25 minutes post injection. Has anyone else notice this reaction? or something similar. It goes away after the subject eats 35+ minutes post pin.


----------



## Mkpaint (Apr 29, 2013)

My subject has same thing. It has happened everytime my rat used peps. On the water thing mine is experiencing same thing


----------



## keith1569 (Apr 29, 2013)

I get that too. I think it's a spike in your gh levels. This is just my thought


----------



## cottonmouth (Apr 29, 2013)

^^ Ya, that's what I was figuring. But just wanted to check, make sure it wasn't some one in a million adverse reaction. Haha

I hit a new pr today. I did 225x4 on standing close grip military press, after doing my working sets with 185. I would say the subjects muscle are fuller, if only from the increased amount of food Ive been able to eat, while not gaining any noticeable fat at all. Sleep is becoming better, falling asleep withing 10 or so  minutes while before it could take 30 to 60 min.. Upon waking the subject feels more rested too, which is awesome.


----------



## cottonmouth (Apr 29, 2013)

And this is just a thought. But if you were to use these peptides to put on as much muscle as possible wouldn't it be best to use it preworkout about 45 minutes? Being that you would get the biggest spike in gh levels about 30 post pin. Then after you would get a spike in igf. which you would want during your workout because it is extremely anabolic. rather than post, as your body would be releasing mgf post to repair,, and the igf created by the gh spike has a higher binding affinity than the mgf. resulting in inferior muscle repair if used post. It just seems kind of backwards to me. 

This is just a thought... And you can take in carbs immediately post workout too, which has always given me greater gains.


----------



## Mkpaint (Apr 29, 2013)

i have tested it pre-workout and sweat like a whore. seems to rev up the system


----------



## cottonmouth (May 1, 2013)

^^ haha yes.. The subject pinned pre-workout today about 45 minutes. About 15 minutes pre workout had a shack with 20 grams hydo whey and 60g waxy maize starch, along with bcaa's, creatine, etc. Pump was very good. Didn't even need to wear a hoody to get a good sweat going. Dripping with sweat,, Nice shoulder veins popping. The subjects delts look bigger, could be from the loss of fat with some intra-muscule water retention. Hunger is starting to be high throughout the day, not only post pin.. Running the T3 at 45mcg/day with the clen at 60mcg/day now.


----------



## cottonmouth (May 2, 2013)

Today the subject pinned 100mcg cjc 1295 wo/dac and 200mcg ghrp-2 about 45 minutes pre-workout. Then the same pre-workout shake as above 15 preWo. Had a great pump, was sweating like crazy. Looks to me like more veins in my quads, after squatting it looked like a road map on my quads.  Even did some sprinting sled pulls out in the parking lot after it all, 40 yards, worked up to 3 plates, and was in some chuck taylors,, which killed the calves having to stay up on the toes.


----------



## cottonmouth (May 5, 2013)

Yesterday the subject had a carb up day/ cheat day, was able to eat an insane amount of food. Delts and legs look extremely full today, a little bloated for sure but all of the extra calories should help with the shoulder workout tomorrow. will be trying for 225 mil press for at least 5 reps. 

Quality of the sleep has increased, it only takes the subject a few minutes to really fall asleep, a great improvement; and feels more rested after the same amount of sleep.


----------



## cottonmouth (May 6, 2013)

Running 100mcg cjc 1295 wo dac and 200mcg ghrp-2 twice a day. 1st dose about 45 minutes pre workout and the second dose about 30 minutes pre bed. With 60mcg clen and 45mcg t3 today upon waking.

Today's should workout was awesome for the subject. worked up to 225x5, 225x3, and 225x5. The only reason for the set of 3 was a dumb ass felt the need to do walking lunges behind me, so just racked it and told him to go someplace else. Today's weight was 222 upon waking. But other than a little retention of water around the mid section, there is no loss of vascularity with the weight gain, actually a little bit of a gain in the quads and forearms. Delts looked extremely rounded after training, Had a great pump, the general feeling is that the subject is more rested and fresh. Even though before starting it didn't feel as though it was run down or tired at all.


----------



## lilgumby (May 6, 2013)

Are your labels falling off? Mine are, what a pain in the ass.  .


----------



## cottonmouth (May 6, 2013)

lilgumby said:


> Are your labels falling off? Mine are, what a pain in the ass.  .




No, I spilled some distilled water on the outside of one when I was making bw and I thought it might start to peel off but it didn't. Are you leaving them out of the fridge so long that they start to condensate? I only have them out of the fridge for a few minutes at most.


----------



## lilgumby (May 7, 2013)

cottonmouth said:


> No, I spilled some distilled water on the outside of one when I was making bw and I thought it might start to peel off but it didn't. Are you leaving them out of the fridge so long that they start to condensate? I only have them out of the fridge for a few minutes at most.



Nope mine are only out a few minutes to use them and then back in the fridge


----------



## cottonmouth (May 7, 2013)

^^ Ya idk about that then man, buy my tops are different colors too making them easier to distinguish from one another. What are you running? Results? 

The subject used 60mcg clen with 45 mcg t3 this morning along with 100mcg cjc-1295 no dac and 200mcg ghrp-2. The after around mid afternoon used another 20mcg of clen. Headaches are no more, maybe becoming slightly more tolerant to the clen, as before the subject hardly used any stims. 

Weight is fluctuation around 220-223 but I would say looking fuller and leaner. I saw a friend who competes and has competed for a long while today at the gym, he said there was a noticeable difference, shoulders were bigger and my quads looked leaner, last time i saw him was about 2.5 weeks ago. So there has to be a good amount of change.

Today was back day, my endurance was better than usual so I took advantage, did some higher rep work on my supporting lifts. 

BB row, 225x10 for 3 sets then 275x8 
one are cable row, 50x15 for 3 sets then 80x12 for 2 sets
Pullups, bwx10 for 2 sets then bwx7, bwx5 
Pulldowns, 120x15, 180x10 for 3 sets
cable rows, 100x25, 140x15, 180x11, 180x8
DD handle pulldowns, 80x20, 100x15, 120x15, 120x 12
Pullovers, 5 plates x 15, 8 plates x 10 for 2 sets, then 5 plates for 11


Weight was a little lighter than usual, but I went for a full contraction and higher reps rather than just moving the weight. I usually do more free weight work too, like supported db rows, but the gym was pretty full in the db area. I tried to keep the rest pretty short, but it was rough towards the end with all of the volume.


----------



## cottonmouth (May 9, 2013)

The subjects weight yesterday was 224, even with the clen (80mcg/day total) and the t3(45mcg/day)  is still putting on some weight. I'm gonna start to cut the calories a bit more. The immediate hunger has subsided slightly from the ghrp-2 but there is more of a hunger throughout the day now. Other than that the subject feels good, getting grwat pumps from the pre workout pin of the ghrp-2 (200mcg) and cjc 1295 no dac (100mcg).


----------



## cottonmouth (May 10, 2013)

With the higher dose of clen the subject felt as though ants were crawling all over him for the beginning of training. But the feeling subsided after about 20 minutes. I believe the subject found the limit of the clen at80mcg/day. Weight today is 222, lowered carbs a bit and tried not to eat a ton during the post injection hunger hit. Its awesome to get so many good nights of sleep in a row, it only takes a few minutes to fall asleep after the pm dose. Which is a great improvement.


----------



## cottonmouth (May 13, 2013)

The subject has stopped the use of clen. But is going to continue the use of t3 at around 50mcg/day. The the t3 is very strong, even just bumping up 15mcg for a few days you can feel it in your workouts and throughout the day, you just feel slightly more drained. Weight today is 220, I have cut my calories a bit more, to keep from gaining. I have bumped up the ghrp-2 dose to 250mcg twice a day with the cjc 1295 dose remaining at 100mcg twice a day as well. The subject feels he sweats more and has more energy if he doses the combo about 45 minutes preworout, sweats a lot more thats for sure.


----------



## cottonmouth (May 15, 2013)

Today's weight was 223. The subject used 100mcg of cjc 1295 no dac along with 250mcg ghrp-2 about an hour pre-workout. Along with no air conditioning in the gym. It had to be the sweatiest workout ever, just dripping. Strength is good, sleep is amazing, especially after the pm dose; the subject pins, waits 30 minutes and has a pre-bed shake, then is out like a light.  I would say another great effect is that the subjects muscles are fuller all the time, maybe just some water but either way looking better within a few weeks and noticing some great results.


----------



## cottonmouth (May 17, 2013)

Today's weight is 220, A little bit down. But the subject feels great, more veins aare coming out, especially post injection. Hunger is still the for sure, but is getting better at controlling it. It would be great for bulking for sure. I feel as though the subject looks better and better with every day. Running t3 at 50mcg/day with no clen currently. Did AM and PM injections today. The sweating is there post pin after the pm dose, more so than the AM dose.


----------



## cottonmouth (May 19, 2013)

Today's weight was 219. Feeling pretty good, consistent energy throughout the day. The subject trained delts today. Did some higher rep work to switch it up(15-20). Had a great pump. Pinned the cjc/ghrp-2 combo about an hour preworkout. Was sweating like crazy. I do believe the pre workout pin is better than the post. The pre bed pin has the subject sleeping like a baby. And waking up looking very full which is awesome. Veins are starting to wrap fully around the quads, from the groin around the front and disappearing into the hamstring.


----------



## cottonmouth (May 21, 2013)

Todays weight was 218 in the morning. Felt good, slept really good. Had one hell of a cheat day though, about 30 wings/drums for dinner.. I cant wait to see the scale tomorrow. Haha. The Hunger is still definitely there post injection of the cjc/ghrp combo, causing the subject to eat more, its most noticeable in the delts and quads. They look extremely full, even upon waking which they usually don't at all, or maybe one day a week. But its every day now. Really enjoying this.


----------



## cottonmouth (May 24, 2013)

The subject is still feeling good. Missed an evening pin, so doubled up in the am. did 200mcg cjc-1295 with 500mcg ghrp-2, just to see if there would be a difference in the hunger or an increase in sweating. And yes there was lol. The worst post pin sweating by far, for about 15-20 minutes had veins popping out and was to hot to really do anything comfortably. lol.. Running 50mcg t3 currently, Having a consistently high energy level throughout the day is great.. Will definitely be going back to the regular dose of 100mcg cjc-1295 and 250mcg ghrp-2 for tonight though.


----------



## cottonmouth (May 28, 2013)

I feel there is a definite difference in the subjects appearance, muscles look fuller for longer, getting a great pump in the gym for sure especially if done preworkout. The sleep has been great, I feel as though the subject can get by on far less and still feel rested throughout the day. The subjects weight today is 217 in the AM, other than holding a little bit of water around the midsection, looking very lean. Had delt veins upon waking which only usually comes after a bit/ fully woken up. I cant wait to see what kind of weight you are able to put on if you were to really bulk with it and stay leaner, I mean the increase in food itself, along with the other benefits.


----------



## jennr8 (Aug 10, 2015)

Hola! So congrats on your results. I got a question with the T3 its 100mcg x 30ml, it's very strong!!! I normally have Cytomel from my doc, but don't have access right now. I had a nurse friend do the T3 conversion for me and yeah my blood went from Hypothyroid (normal for me), to Hyper in just 3 weeks on MPeps T3. Landed me in the ER fml with sinus arrhythmia. I dropped all supplements and let my numbers fall back down over two months, with no problems. I must say there is a fine line between being hypo and hyper that feels great, but I couldn't stay there, this sup is so strong. So my question would be how are you doing your dosing, and what are your sides? I wish to take it as I did Cytomel for hypo, and I do CKDs with it. Seems my dosing was off obviously and this T3 has a fast cumulative result.

Thank you for your responses. Ciao


----------

